# Isst oder ißt?



## langalejandro

Hola, he visto esta palabra escrita de las dos formas. ¿Se usan indiscriminadamente o alguna de las dos es la correcta?

Saludos y gracias,

Ale


----------



## elroy

La letra _ß_ no se usa en el alemán de Suiza, así que lo correcto allí es _isst_. 

En Alemania, la cosa es más complicada.

Antes de la _Rechtschreibeform _(la reforma ortográfrica) se escribía solamente _ißt_.

Según las nuevas reglas se escribe _isst_, pero si escribes según las reglas antiguas, _ißt_ es la forma correcta para ti.

Así que la respuesta más sencilla es que depende de cuáles reglas se sigan.

A causa de la confusión que han causado la reforma y el sinfín de reformas que la siguieron, así como por razones de estilo y preferencia personal, hay muchas personas que mezclan las dos formas de escribir.


----------



## langalejandro

elroy said:


> La letra _ß_ no se usa en el alemán de Suiza, así que lo correcto allí es _isst_.
> 
> En Alemania, la cosa es más complicada.
> 
> Antes de la _Rechtschreibeform _(la reforma ortográfrica) se escribía solamente _ißt_.
> 
> Según las nuevas reglas se escribe _isst_, pero si escribes según las reglas antiguas, _ißt_ es la forma correcta para ti.
> 
> Así que la respuesta más sencilla es que depende de cuáles reglas se sigan.
> 
> A causa de la confusión que han causado la reforma y el sinfín de reformas que la siguieron, así como por razones de estilo y preferencia personal, hay muchas personas que mezclan las dos formas de escribir.



Pero el problema está en que la pronunciación cambia. Se que en Suiza no se utiliza la eszet, ¿pero en Alemania cuál sería la forma correcta?

Saludos y gracias,

Ale


----------



## Forero

Creo que _isst_, _ißt_ (come), e_ ist_ (es) se pronuncian igual.


----------



## elroy

langalejandro said:


> Pero el problema está en que la pronunciación cambia. Se que en Suiza no se utiliza la eszet, ¿pero en Alemania cuál sería la forma correcta?


 Todo lo que he dicho, menos la primera frase, se refiere a Alemania.  Las dos formas pueden ser correctas, según las reglas ortográficas que sigas. 





Forero said:


> Creo que _isst_, _ißt_ (come), e_ ist_ (es) se pronuncian igual.


 Estás en lo cierto.


----------



## MarX

langalejandro said:


> Hola, he visto esta palabra escrita de las dos formas. ¿Se usan indiscriminadamente o alguna de las dos es la correcta?
> 
> Saludos y gracias,
> 
> Ale


Hallo!

Nach der neuen Rechtschreibung, die mittlerweile gar nicht mehr so neu ist , *isst* ist die korrekte Form.
Man kann *ß* benutzen nach einem langen Vokal.

Ich finde ausserdem dass man heutzutage ziemlich selten *isst* mit *ß* liest.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Nach der Rechtschreibreform ist in Deutschland *isst* richtig (ißt = falsch!).
In der Schweiz dagegen schreibt man nur *isst* (ißt wird nicht verwendet).


----------



## Pitt

MarX said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Nach der neuen Rechtschreibung, die mittlerweile gar nicht mehr so neu ist , *isst* ist die korrekte Form.
> Man muss (kann) *ß* benutzen nach einem langen Vokal.
> 
> Ich finde außerdem (ausserdem), dass man heutzutage ziemlich selten *isst* mit *ß* liest.
> 
> Saludos


 
Nur eine kleine Bemerkung:

Nach einem langen Vokal = ß:
die Straße, der Fuß, das Maß, die Soße, außerdem ...

Nach einem kurzen Vokal = ss:
der Kuss, die Nuss, das Fass, ich muss ...

Saludos


----------



## langalejandro

Pitt said:


> Nur eine kleine Bemerkung:
> 
> Nach einem langen Vokal = ß:
> die Straße, der Fuß, das Maß, die Soße, außerdem ...
> 
> Nach einem kurzen Vokal = ss:
> der Kuss, die Nuss, das Fass, ich muss ...
> 
> Saludos



Por lo tanto la pronunciación de ißt e isst son diferentes, ¿no?

¿En que año se hizo la reforma?

Saludos y gracias,

Ale


----------



## Pitt

langalejandro said:


> Por lo tanto la pronunciación de ißt e isst son diferentes, ¿no?
> 
> ¿En que año se hizo la reforma?
> 
> Saludos y gracias,
> 
> Ale


 
Sí, la pronunciación es diferente:

Con vocal larga = ß: der Gruß, die Straße
Con vocal corta= ss: der Kuss, der Schuss

La reforma es válida desde el 01-08-2007.

Saludos


----------



## langalejandro

Gracias a todos por las respuestas!!!

Nos vemos en otro Thread.

Ale


----------



## muycuriosa

Has preguntado, langalejandro, si la pronunciación de 'ißt' e 'isst' es diferente.



Pitt said:


> Sí, la pronunciación es diferente:
> 
> Con vocal larga = ß: der Gruß, die Straße
> Con vocal corta= ss: der Kuss, der Schuss
> 
> La reforma es válida desde el 01-08-2007.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hay dos aspectos: - la pronunciación de 'ß' y 'ss' ahora es diferente - por las razones que pones, Pitt, es decir porque ahora se escriben en palabras diferentes, como lo explicas.
- Pero 'ißt' (antes de la reforma) se pronunciaba exactamente como 'isst' ahora. Y bueno, el alemán de Suiza de todas formas se pronuncia diferentemente. 

Saludos


----------



## langalejandro

muycuriosa said:


> Has preguntado, langalejandro, si la pronunciación de 'it' e 'isst' es diferente.
> 
> 
> 
> Hay dos aspectos: - la pronunciación de 'ß' y 'ss' ahora es diferente - por las razones que pones, Pitt, es decir porque ahora se escriben en palabras diferentes, como lo explicas.
> - Pero 'ißt' (antes de la reforma) se pronunciaba exactamente como 'isst' ahora. Y bueno, el alemán de Suiza de todas formas se pronuncia diferentemente.
> 
> Saludos



'ß' y 'ss', antes se pronunciaban ambas de manera corta? Otro problema del estilo es con la palabra Fußball o Fussball, ya que creo que se escribe con ß, pero en la camiseta oficial de Alemania está escrito con ss.

Saludos y gracias,

Ale


----------



## elroy

La palabra _isst_ no existía antes, menos en Suiza. En Alemania, se escribía solamente _ißt_, y se pronunciaba igual que _ist_. O sea, antes no había ninguna regla que exigiera que la letra _ß _se escribiera solamente después de vocales largas y diptongos.

Ahora, según las nuevas reglas, la única forma correcta es _isst_, con la misma pronunciación que _ißt_ (forma que ya no es aceptable según las nuevas reglas) y _ist_. Ya que según las nuevas reglas _ß_ no puede seguir una vocal corta, la pronunciación de _ißt_ *sería* diferente según las nuevas reglas si *existiera* como otra palabra (la _i _sería larga y no corta).

Pero ya que _ißt_ ya no existe según las nuevas reglas, si ves _ißt_ es que se trata de una persona que sigue escribiendo (al menos esa palabra) según las reglas antiguas. O sea, es la misma palabra. Simplemente son dos maneras distintas de escribirla.

El caso de _Fußball_ y _Fussball_ es el mismo. La vocal es larga en ambos casos. _Fussball_ nunca ha sido una forma correcta en Alemania, mientras que en Suiza es la única forma correcta. No conozco la camiseta de Alemania, pero si la palabra está escrita en mayúsculas, podría ser esa la razón por la que se escribe con _ss_, ya que la letra _ß _no tiene forma mayúscula.

Cuando se trata de dos palabras verdadermante distintas, la pronunciación sí cambia - por ejemplo, _Fusseln _(vocal larga) y _fußeln _(vocal corta).


----------



## langalejandro

elroy said:


> La palabra _isst_ no existía antes, menos en Suiza. En Alemania, se escribía solamente _ißt_, y se pronunciaba igual que _ist_. O sea, antes no había ninguna regla que exigiera que la letra _ß _se escribiera solamente después de vocales largas y diptongos.
> 
> Ahora, según las nuevas reglas, la única forma correcta es _isst_, con la misma pronunciación que _ißt_ (forma que ya no es aceptable según las nuevas reglas) y _ist_. Ya que según las nuevas reglas _ß_ no puede seguir una vocal corta, la pronunciación de _ißt_ *sería* diferente según las nuevas reglas si *existiera* como otra palabra (la _i _sería larga y no corta).
> 
> Pero ya que _ißt_ ya no existe según las nuevas reglas, si ves _ißt_ es que se trata de una persona que sigue escribiendo (al menos esa palabra) según las reglas antiguas. O sea, es la misma palabra. Simplemente son dos maneras distintas de escribirla.
> 
> El caso de _Fußball_ y _Fussball_ es el mismo. La vocal es larga en ambos casos. _Fussball_ nunca ha sido una forma correcta en Alemania, mientras que en Suiza es la única forma correcta. No conozco la camiseta de Alemania, pero si la palabra está escrita en mayúsculas, podría ser esa la razón por la que se escribe con _ss_, ya que la letra _ß _no tiene forma mayúscula.
> 
> Cuando se trata de dos palabras verdadermante distintas, la pronunciación sí cambia - por ejemplo, _Fusseln _(vocal larga) y _fußeln _(vocal corta).


 
En la camiseta alemana, está escrito con mayúscula.

Gracias por la respuesta.

Saludos,

Ale


----------



## MarX

Pitt said:


> Nur eine kleine Bemerkung:
> 
> Nach einem langen Vokal = ß:
> die Straße, der Fuß, das Maß, die Soße, außerdem ...
> 
> Nach einem kurzen Vokal = ss:
> der Kuss, die Nuss, das Fass, ich muss ...
> 
> Saludos


Ich habe die Schweizer mit in Rücksicht genommen, weshalb ich *kann* anstatt *muss* geschrieben habe.

Grüsse


----------



## Pitt

MarX said:


> Ich habe die Schweizer mit in Rücksicht genommen, weshalb ich *kann* anstatt *muss* geschrieben habe.
> 
> Grüsse


 
So ist es richtig: Ich habe die Schweizer berücksichtigt.

Grüße


----------



## MarX

Pitt said:


> So ist es richtig: Ich habe die Schweizer berücksichtigt.
> 
> Grüße


Danke schön!

Ich hab da gewankt zwischen "berücksichtigen" und "in Rücksicht nehmen".


----------



## Pitt

MarX said:


> Danke schön!
> 
> Ich habe da geschwankt zwischen "berücksichtigen" und "in Rücksicht nehmen".


 
Gern geschehen! Noch etwas: "in Rückischt nehmen" ist eine falsche Formulierung. Richtig heißt es: "auf jemanden/etwas Rücksicht nehmen".

Grüße,
Pitt


----------



## MarX

Pitt said:


> Gern geschehen! Noch etwas: "in Rückischt nehmen" ist eine falsche Formulierung. Richtig heißt es: "auf jemanden/etwas Rücksicht nehmen".
> 
> Grüße,
> Pitt


Meine Güte, ich hab echt zu viel Zeit mit Erasmusstudenten verbracht. LOL!

Vielen Dank!

Grüsse,


MarX


----------



## Pitt

MarX said:


> Meine Güte, ich hab echt zu viel Zeit mit Erasmusstudenten verbracht. LOL!
> 
> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> 
> MarX


 

Nichts zu danken!


----------

